# W95 & IE6



## arc172992 (Aug 18, 2003)

I just bought a used Toshiba Satellite Pro 430CDS Laptop with a 120 MHg CPU & 48 MB RAM, & I just installed a new 800 MB HD to replace the 500 MB HD that was on it. After re-installing W95 from a CD, I've been unable to access the MS Update site, or to download IE6 from the MS IE site!! Does anybody know how I can download or install IE6??


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *arc172992*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

You can download the full installation of Internet Explorer from one of these sites:
www.evolt.org
http://browsers.evolt.org/?ie/32bit/6.0

http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## hl5 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hello.

Unfortunately IE6 isn't going to work on Windows 95, and Microsoft isn't updating IE5 for Windows 95 either so it's full of security holes. That means your best best would be to download another browser. Since I just mentioned a few choices to someone else, I'll paste them in here:

Opera:
http://www.opera.com/download/

Mozilla:
http://www.mozilla.org/products/mozilla1.x/

How to install Firefox in Windows 95 (if you want to try):
http://johnhaller.com/jh/mozilla/windows_95/

A browser that uses Mozilla's HTML engine is K-Meleon:
http://www.kmeleon.org/

If you use Internet Explorer, you could end up with a lot of unwanted junk on your system eventually (adware and stuff that installs itself without your permission).

Good luck...


----------



## arc172992 (Aug 18, 2003)

Since I've gotten many different replies from different forums, I'm going to post all of them for the sake of education: 
******************************************************
You should be able to download it directly at 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=1e1550cb-5e5d-48f5-b02b 
mikel -- Administrator -- Sr. Member -- PCHelpLIVE Computer Support Forums 
http://pchelplive.com/smf/index.php/topic,3493.0.html
------------------------------
Hi arc172992 Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums! 
You can download the full installation of Internet Explorer from one of these sites: 
http://www.evolt.org
http://browsers.evolt.org/?ie/32bit/6.0
http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au
Let us know if that works for you or not. 
EAFiedler -- Distinguished Member -- Tech Support Guy Forums 
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=2662622#post2662622
----------
Hello. Unfortunately IE6 isn't going to work on Windows 95, and Microsoft isn't updating IE5 for Windows 95 either so it's full of security holes. That means your best best would be to download another browser. Since I just mentioned a few choices to someone else, I'll paste them in here: 
Opera: http://www.opera.com/download
Mozilla: http://www.mozilla.org/products/mozilla1.x
How to install Firefox in Windows 95 (if you want to try): 
http://johnhaller.com/jh/mozilla/windows_95
A browser that uses Mozilla's HTML engine is K-Meleon: 
http://www.kmeleon.org
If you use Internet Explorer, you could end up with a lot of unwanted junk on your system eventually (adware and stuff that installs itself without your permission). Good luck... 
hl5 -- Member -- Tech Support Guy Forums 
http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?p=2662622#post2662622
------------------------------
Replies from Karl's Forums: 
http://www.karlsforums.com
http://www.karlsforums.com/forums
http://www.karlsforums.com/forums/viewthread.php?tid=24406
------------------------------
IE6 is not compatible with Win95. The latest version you will be able to update to is 5.5. I would recommend using a 3rd party browser to ensure security - Firefox or Opera are good choices for Win95. 
smurfy -- Mod_errata -- Moderator: Applications - Linux - Windows NT/2000/2003 - Windows95 forums. Cyber Tech Help Support Forums 
http://www.cybertechhelp.com/forums/showthread.php?p=398328#post398328
------------------------------
#1. The following URL confirms that W98 is a minimum for IE6: 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-5e5d-48f5-b02b-20b602228de6&DisplayLang=en

#2. Also, the following URL says that W98 is also a minimum for IE5: 
http://www.windowsdownloads.com

#3. Also, the following URL also says that W98 is also a minimum for Firefox: 
http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/system-requirements

#4. I got the following error message when I tried to install Firefox: 
"A required .DLL file, MSVCRT.DLL, was not found" 
Does anybody know what that means??

#5. However, I haven't tried to follow the advice at the following URL: 
http://johnhaller.com/jh/mozilla/windows_95

#6. I got the following error message when I tried to install AVG Anti-Virus with firewall from Grisoft: 
"DCOM95 is missing!" 
Does anybody know what that means??

#7. I got the following error message when I tried to install a firewall from ZoneAlarm: 
"This computer uses Windows 95. ZoneAlarm cannot be installed on this system."

#8. I was able to install Opera, but considering everything, I'm just going to take the advice of a person from Karl's Forums, and buy a W98 CD from the internet.

#9. Also, to save myself download time in the future, I've ordered an IE6 CD from the following URL: 
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/ordercd/ie6sp1.mspx?Locale=en-us


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Lightspeed's page has got lots of useful stuff for '95, including browsers;http://oldfiles.org.uk/lightspeed/lightspeed95.html

If you happened to have an old ISP's CD lying around, you might get IE 5.5 from there, but you would still need to update it with the relevant SP's.


----------



## arc172992 (Aug 18, 2003)

#1. As I said before, the following URL lists W98 as a minimum requirement for IE5: 
http://www.windowsdownloads.com

#2. However, the URL above must be wrong, because the following MS URL lists W95 as a minimum requirement for IE 5.5: 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;266389

#3. The correct URL for an IE 5.5 SP2 download at EVOLT: 
http://browsers.evolt.org/?ie/32bit/5.5_SP2

#4. TOGG, thank-you for the following URL!!: 
http://oldfiles.org.uk/lightspeed/lightspeed95.html

Alan Cox


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

When I had '95, I had IE 5.0 or 5.5, and when I got '98, I reluctantly (given its vulnerability), upgraded to 6.0, until I 'saw the light' and started to use Opera instead.

According to Opera, it will work with '95 (and the advert is not too annoying), so you might as well have a look at it;http://www.opera.com/products/desktop/

I have Firefox as well, but got used to Opera first and so I prefer it and paid to register it.


----------



## arc172992 (Aug 18, 2003)

#1. I've got EVEREST v1.51.195 from the following URL's: 
http://www.lavalys.com
http://www.lavalys.com/products/overview.php?pid=1&lang=en

#2. According to EVEREST v1.51.195, my W95 is Version 4.00.1111C[W95B OSR 2.0]. Is that the latest W95 version?

#3. According to EVEREST v1.51.195, my IE is Version 4.70.1158[IE 3.0 - Windows 95 OSR2].

#4. Do you know why they would list different version numbers inside the parentheses?? What does OSR mean??

#5. The following URL gives 2 options for downloading IE 5.5 SP -- either a straight 84.12 MB download or a 3.51 MB zip file: 
http://browsers.evolt.org/?ie/32bit/5.5_SP2

#6. If I download the zip file, will I need WinZip? I tried to install it, but I got a message saying that I didn't have a recent version of the Windows HTML help viewer.

#7. If I download the zip file, can I install it by opening it with my existing IE??

#8. If I go to a nearby library & download the 84.12 MB to a CD, what command what I need to install it on my laptop?? I've got an internal CDROM drive & an external floppie drive.

#9. If I install W98SE, will my 800 MB HD be big enough??

Thank-you very much, Alan Cox


----------



## arc172992 (Aug 18, 2003)

Check the following URL's for a good thread on using AVG with W95!!: 
http://www.annoyances.org
http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/win95
http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/win95/1118002067
http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/win95/t1118002067

Alan Cox


----------



## arc172992 (Aug 18, 2003)

Here's the URL for downloading DCOM95 in case you need it to install AVG on W95: 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...78-81a9-4db7-beb6-84ff99342172&displaylang=en

Alan Cox


----------



## arc172992 (Aug 18, 2003)

I just downloaded and installed DCOM95 on my W95, but then when I tried to install AVG, a message said that I also needed either IE5.01 or Office 2000!! 

Alan Cox


----------



## arc172992 (Aug 18, 2003)

The following URL has many downloads for browsers in "ZIP" files, but it says that they won't work on W95 because "The .local trick wasn't added until Windows 98 and Windows 2000."!! Does anybody know what that means??

http://www.skyzyx.com/downloads


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Windows 98 will install on this computer, but it will be very slow. You don't have a lot of space left over to install much else. What do you want to do with this thing?


----------



## arc172992 (Aug 18, 2003)

#1. A person in another forum stated that I could download IE5.5SP2 from the following URL, but when I tried to do that, I found out that the download was ONLY an ie5setup.exe file of 499KB!! 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...6B-DEB9-4A46-81DA-ABEF1EBBD08A&displaylang=en

#2. After doing a search for "Internet Explorer 5.5SP2" at the MS website, I found the following URL, but it was ONLY for a 2449 KB update!!: 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...&DisplayLang=en

#3. After doing a search for "Internet Explorer 5.5 SP2" at the MS website, I found the following URL which listed 20 other URL's for various other updates &/or "patches", but NONE for the full browser!!: 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...xplorer+5.5+SP2

#4. After doing a search for "5.5 SP2" at the MS website, I found the following URL which listed 28 other URL's for various other updates &/or "patches", but NONE for the full browser!!: 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...reeText=5.5+SP2

#5. I'd previously downloaded IE5.5SP2 from EVOLT to a CD at a local library, but it wouldn't open properly on my Toshiba Satellite Pro 430CDS Laptop. I went back to the library again to download IE5.5SP2 from EVOLT to a CD again, but this time I opened the file on the library computer BEFORE I "burned" it on to a CD, & then after I got back home, I was able to install it on my laptop by opening the main file, & then by opening the Ie5setup file. 
http://evolt.org
http://browsers.evolt.org
http://browsers.evolt.org/?ie
http://browsers.evolt.org/?ie/32bit
http://browsers.evolt.org/?ie/32bit/5.5_SP2
http://browsers.evolt.org/download....SP2/ie55sp2.exe

#6. Despite the fact that there was a message during the installation of IE5.5SP2 that said that DCOM95 was being installed, when I tried to install AVG from GRISOFT, an error message said that DCOM95 was missing!! I reopened the main IE5.5SP2 file again, & then opened the DCOM95 file, but the error message said that DCOM95 was still missing!! I then downloaded DCOM95 from the following URL to a "floppie", & then opened the file on my "floppie" to a folder on my HD [hard disk], but the error message again said that DCOM95 was still missing!! Finally, after I went to the folder on the HD, & opened the DCOM95 file there, I was finally able to install AVG!! 
DCOM95 URL: 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...78-81a9-4db7-beb6-84ff99342172&displaylang=en


----------



## arc172992 (Aug 18, 2003)

F.Y.I., here's another URL for IE5.5SP2, & it appears to be a little faster than EVOLT: 
http://www.citynet.net
http://www.citynet.net/supportdownload.cfm
http://www.citynet.net/ie5.5.zip


----------



## arc172992 (Aug 18, 2003)

I reopened my IE5.5SP2 folder again to look at all of the files again, & there were some .exe files that I had questions about, & I couldn't find the answers in the "HELP" section: 

#1. There was a 74.6KB file named IE5COMP.EXE, & when I opened it, it said "This will install the Internet Explorer Compatibility Option", & it asked for "Yes" or "No", but after choosing "Yes", nothing else happened. Do you know why, & do you know what it's supposed to do?? Was it automatically installed with the rest of the browser?? 

#2. There was a 2.67MB file named IEAK5.EXE, & when I opened it, it said "Do you want to install the Microsoft Internet Explorer Adminintration Kit 5.5?", & it asked for "Yes" or "No", & after choosing "Yes", it installed, & a message said "Microsoft Internet Explorer Administration Kit 5.5 has been installed successfully". Do you know what it's supposed to do?? 

#3. There was a 2.69MB file named IEAK5CD.EXE, & when I opened it, it said "Do you want to install the Microsoft Internet Explorer Adminintration Kit 5.5?", & it asked for "Yes" or "No" just like the IEAK5.EXE file, but after a MUCH LONGER time than for the IEAK5.EXE file, TWO error messages said "Error Copying File Cannot copy cd: Cannot find the specified file. Make sure you specify the correct path & filename." AND "Error Copying File Cannot copy en: Cannot find the specified file. Make sure you specify the correct path & filename." Since the IE5.5SP2 CD was in the CDROM drive, do you know why this happened?? Do you know the differance between the IEAK5.EXE file & the IEAK5CD.EXE file?? 

#4. There was a 466KB file named OAINST.EXE, & when I opened it, a window briefly appeared which showed that some files or data were moving, but there were no messages. Do you know what that meant??


----------



## arc172992 (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm re-posting Post #14 of this thread, because some of the URL's didn't work!!:

#1. A person in another forum stated that I could download IE5.5SP2 from the following URL to my existing W95, but when I tried to do that, I found out that the download was ONLY an ie5setup.exe file of 499KB!! 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...6B-DEB9-4A46-81DA-ABEF1EBBD08A&displaylang=en

#2. After doing a search for "Internet Explorer 5.5SP2" at the MS website, I found the following URL, but it was ONLY for a 2449 KB update!!: 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...7c-3c2d-45f1-86df-2b71799da169&DisplayLang=en

#3. After doing a search for "Internet Explorer 5.5 SP2" at the MS website, I found the following URL which listed 20 other URL's for various other updates &/or "patches", but NONE for the full browser!!: 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/results.aspx?displaylang=en&freeText=Internet+Explorer+5.5+SP2

#4. After doing a search for "5.5 SP2" at the MS website, I found the following URL which listed 28 other URL's for various other updates &/or "patches", but NONE for the full browser!!: 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/results.aspx?displaylang=en&freeText=5.5+SP2

#5. I'd previously downloaded IE5.5SP2 from EVOLT to a CD at a local library, but it wouldn't open properly on my Toshiba Satellite Pro 430CDS Laptop. I went back to the library again to download IE5.5SP2 from EVOLT to a CD again, but this time I opened the file on the library computer BEFORE I "burned" it on to a CD, & then after I got back home, I was able to install it on my laptop by opening the main file, & then by opening the Ie5setup file. 
http://evolt.org
http://browsers.evolt.org
http://browsers.evolt.org/?ie
http://browsers.evolt.org/?ie/32bit
http://browsers.evolt.org/?ie/32bit/5.5_SP2
http://browsers.evolt.org/download.php?/ie/32bit/5.5_SP2/ie55sp2.exe

#6. Despite the fact that there was a message during the installation of IE5.5SP2 that said that DCOM95 was being installed, when I tried to install AVG from GRISOFT, an error message said that DCOM95 was missing!! I reopened the main IE5.5SP2 file again, & then opened the DCOM95 file, but the error message said that DCOM95 was still missing!! I then downloaded DCOM95 from the following URL to a "floppie", & then opened the file on my "floppie" to a folder on my HD [hard disk], but the error message again said that DCOM95 was still missing!! Finally, after I went to the folder on the HD, & opened the DCOM95 file there, I was finally able to install AVG!! 
DCOM95 URL: 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...78-81a9-4db7-beb6-84ff99342172&displaylang=en


----------

